# Help me in getting a new bass



## Urushdaur (Apr 28, 2013)

hey sevenstring mates i need your help!  
so the thing is that i'm not really sure between wich bass of the following ones should i get so guys can you give me some advice please or recomend me another one in the same price range or a litle higer please  

here the list 

LTD bass B205SM (LB205SM)
IBANEZ SR305
Peavey Grind Bass Guitar 5 BXP NTB

thanks for your time 

cheers


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 28, 2013)

LTD for sure. Ive owned an Ibby SR and a LTD B series, and I preferred the LTD definately.


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 28, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> LTD for sure. Ive owned an Ibby SR and a LTD B series, and I preferred the LTD definately.




really? and what about the neck of the bass wich one was the most comfortable/smaller?

and what about the peavey do you ever played one?
thanks dude!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Apr 28, 2013)

i've got the 4 string version of the LTD and it's awesome. i'd go with that.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 28, 2013)

Urushdaur said:


> really? and what about the neck of the bass wich one was the most comfortable/smaller?
> 
> and what about the peavey do you ever played one?
> thanks dude!



Ive never played the peavey, I cant imagine it being a badd bass though.

As for necks... the Ibby may've been slightly thinner.. but it was not comfortable for me.. I drew you a diagram to help me explain...









Basically the shape of the SR's neck is pants... big ass shoulders on it


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 29, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ive never played the peavey, I cant imagine it being a badd bass though.
> 
> As for necks... the Ibby may've been slightly thinner.. but it was not comfortable for me.. I drew you a diagram to help me explain...
> 
> ...




ohh yea man i got it  
thank you very much!


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 29, 2013)

also guys do you know wich gauge of strings should i use for C# tuning?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 29, 2013)

Urushdaur said:


> also guys do you know wich gauge of strings should i use for C# tuning?



Drop or standard?


----------



## Kaappari (Apr 29, 2013)

Ltd basses have always felt really good and they have had excellent fretwork. I like the hardware and the pickups are fairly good, but the b series can be somewhat heavy due to ash bodies


----------



## ESPImperium (Apr 29, 2013)

Spector for me or go home. A Legend 4 or 5 will do you well i think.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you try out these basses? Neck preference is highly subjective. For example, I much prefer the Ibanez SR profile over LTD basses.

Spector Legends do kick ass.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2013)

Had the SR... It's so-so. I'd recommend the LTD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2013)

Semi-hijack; How would the Jackson JS3V compare to both?


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Semi-hijack; How would the Jackson JS3V compare to both?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

- dry/cheap rosewood
- HEUG bolt heel
- frets weren't clacky and shiny like LTD/Ibanez/so fourth

Sorry, I just can't get behind the Indian Jackson stuff. Thanks Obama


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2013)

Aww. Okay. Back to the Spector Legend 5, Sterling Ray5, or G&L 2500 then.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 29, 2013)

Yamaha just came out with a new line of basses for this year
They have a 5 string called the TRBX305 which costs about £300
I was thinking of getting the 5 string model but now I think I'm gonna get the 4 string one.
Here's a vid of one of the TRBX basses in use:
Yamaha TRBX -James Lomenzo - YouTube

and here's a link to a site selling it: http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/produ...=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=base

I haven't actually tried them yet but maybe someone else can comment on whether this bass looks good or not.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aww. Okay. Back to the Spector Legend 5, Sterling Ray5, or G&L 2500 then.



My vote is almost always going to be try to find a used german warwick.I own two and they are incredible I want like 20 more lol


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 29, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Drop or standard?




C# standard like decapitated, behemoth, hate eternal etc


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm between the LTD, SPECTOR LEGEND 5 STRING and the warwicks.
what about the last ones the corvette series or a litle higer one? 
thank you very much guys


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 29, 2013)

and the new yamaha TRBX305 seems interesting anyone played one?
for me it's very important the neck of the bass


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 29, 2013)

Urushdaur said:


> and the new yamaha TRBX305 seems interesting anyone played one?
> for me it's very important the neck of the bass



I don't think anyone will have played one unless they were at Musikmesse this year, but in the video I posted, the dude says that they have pretty fast necks. If I get my bass before you buy yours, I'll let you know what the neck's like.


----------



## Urushdaur (Apr 30, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I don't think anyone will have played one unless they were at Musikmesse this year, but in the video I posted, the dude says that they have pretty fast necks. If I get my bass before you buy yours, I'll let you know what the neck's like.



thank you


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 4, 2013)

Kaappari said:


> Ltd basses have always felt really good and they have had excellent fretwork. I like the hardware and the pickups are fairly good, but the b series can be somewhat heavy due to ash bodies



Ash's density varies a lot. My neck through ash/maple B series is the lightest bass I've ever played. My SR (mahog) is the heaviest.


----------



## ESPImperium (May 4, 2013)

The Spector im aiming at:

Ledgend 5 Custom


----------



## Urushdaur (May 4, 2013)

and wich strings should i use for C# standard tuning?


----------



## ESPImperium (May 5, 2013)

50s will do fine for that tuning, would do for me, but some people like thick tight strings!


----------

